# Houston's Unsung Hero



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> The road to the NBA is never an easy one, even for the kids who wind up as first round draft picks with guaranteed contracts handed to them. Chuck Hayes wasn't drafted into the NBA, so his journey was even harder. He worked his way into the league by standing out in the NBADL and catching the attention of the Houston Rockets. He recorded a double-double in the second game of his first ten-day contract in January of 2006 and he's been an invaluable member of the team ever since.
> 
> "It's really an internal drive," Hayes says of what got him to this point of his career. "This is what I've wanted to do all my life. It would have been great to hear my name called on draft night, but mine wasn't, unfortunately. I had to take the alternate route through the D-League and I enjoyed my experience down there. It was a learning experience, a humbling experience, and it showed me that everybody has a different story, a different path. Mine took the Albuquerque route and came back here."


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=14308

Just checked out his stats, and was suprised to see he's in the top 10 for steals per game! I knew he was a good defender, didn't know he got steals too. Is he one of the more underrated defenders in the league?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I been saying Chuck Hayes should have been on the All-NBA defense team last year. He has repeatedly come in and shut down whoever he's guarding. He get's those Karl Malone type steals where he strips the ball from players holding it too low.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hes our little dennis rodman


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I love Hayes! His story is amazing and his passion, hustle, attitude can't be praised enough. I don't think he'll ever get the credit he deserves from NBA fans. Oh well, he'll be our best kept secret.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He was one of JVG beast coaching moves in Houston.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I miss Jeff. He sure knew how to get every drop of talent from his players, and he was a dog on Defense. I enjoy him on ESPN though for the most part. Maybe he'll return to coaching one day, or even assist Adelman sometime in the future.


----------

